# صغر النفس



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

صديقي... ........



صديقتي...............​



صغر النفس :smil8:​






​​


الا تري معي عزيزي القارئ أن صغر النفس من الأمراض النفسية الخطيرة التي يعاني منها الانسان في عصرنا الحاضر 
والتي قد تنشأ بسبب تربية خاطئة من تفضيل الاخرين عليك 
أو بسبب ظروف قاسية تعرض لها الشخص في الصغر من الإهانة المستمرة والمذلة والرفض من الاخرين 
او بسبب اعاقة او عجز بالشخص نشعره أنه أقل من الاخرين او بسبب قلة ما يمتلكه الشخص بالنسبة لما يمتلكه الاخرين؟​​
​

الا تري معي ان هذا الشعور قد يدفعنا للتصرف بالكبرياء والتعالي علي الاخرين حتي نخفي مانشعر به من صغر نفس؟
الا تتفق معي بأنه غالبا ماينجح ابليس في إحكام قبضته علينا من خلال هذا المرض حتي نظل مستعبدين له؟
ولكن رغم كل هذا الا تشاركني الرأي ان هناك حل وانقاذ ونجاة من كل ذلك وهذا لايكون الا من خلال محبة الله الشافية العافية من كل ضعف والمحررة من كل قيد ومرض نفسي مهما كان​​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_



محبة الله الشافية العافية​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
يارب انجدنا من حيل ابليس
جميل مخذا موضوعك يا كوكو
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

*مووضوع جميل يا كوكو
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

*فعلا يا كوكو صغر النفس من المشاعر السلبية الهدامة جدا

واكيد علاجها الثقة في محبة ربنا 

وتغير معاملة الاخرين للشخص اللي بيشعر بالاحساس دة 

موضوع بناء 

مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _امين_
> _يارب انجدنا من حيل ابليس_
> _جميل مخذا موضوعك يا كوكو_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *مووضوع جميل يا كوكو*
> *ميرررسى وربنا يباركك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا يا كوكو صغر النفس من المشاعر السلبية الهدامة جدا​*
> 
> *واكيد علاجها الثقة في محبة ربنا *​
> *وتغير معاملة الاخرين للشخص اللي بيشعر بالاحساس دة *​
> ...


 
فعلا يا رجعا ليسوع

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*مشلاقيه كلام اقوله بس صدقنى كل كلمه قولتها صحيحه
ربنا يقف مع اولادة ويحفظهم ويخفف عنهم ويشفيهم من الامراض النفسيه دى 
شكراااااااااا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

